# 2002 2.5 ALTIMA, AFTER RUST PROOFING, WOULDN'T START?



## shynepo3 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi...I'm not good w/ cars, so please don't laugh....anyways, I recently rust proofed by 2002 Nissan Altima 2.5S....at Krown. After it was done, everything seemed fine. The next day, the wife took the daughter to school, and while she was leaving the school, the car wouldn't start. Being that this has never happened in the 8 mths we've had it, so we automatically assumed the rust proofing screwed it up.

So we called a tow truck driver, who then proceeded to try to start it himself. No luck. He lifted the hood, checked a few things, said everything looked fine, and put the car in neutral. VOILA, the car started. It now has been 5 days since then, we have had no issues.

The thing is, I don't want this to happen again. Does anybody know why this might've happened? What I can do to prevent it? Was the rustproofing the cause? Thanks so much for the help, this site has been good to me in the past!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Check this TSB out. 

http://www.nissanhelp.com/ownership/Bulletins/Nissan/2002/NTB02-083.htm


----------



## shynepo3 (Apr 18, 2005)

great....thanks a lot....but it's not happening anymore.....can i take it into any nissan dealership and show them this tsb? i'm not too bright with this...or do i just go to a mechanice and show them?

or should i just leave the way it is unless it happens again???

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I wouldn't suggest waiting until it happens again, it could leave you stranded somewhere. I'm not sure about the TSB, but I would print it out and take it to your dealer and see what comes of it. If it is a problem it needs to be fixed.


----------



## belacane (Nov 9, 2011)

Also, unfortunately a TSB doesn't necessarily mean that Nissan will address your problem for free. I'd check with both your dealer and the place where you had your car rust proofed.


----------

